# N.C. Herf



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Lots of folks from this area seem to be joining up latley. I want to get a N.C. herf going. As I see who is interested we can pick a place and time. Please sign up if you are interested. Anyone else that wants to sign up please do from other areas, everyone is invited. RJT


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure exactly what this is, but I'd like to meet some people here in N.C. I'm in for sure. Where are you in NC?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

motownflip said:


> Not sure exactly what this is, but I'd like to meet some people here in N.C. I'm in for sure. Where are you in NC?


LOL... a HERF is when people get together to smoke cigars. It will be great keep checking back in so we can organize it. RJT


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

NC herf


I'm in.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP...I know their are more than just 3 of us here. RJT


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26399

:ms NCRM


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I met Motownflip for a mini herf today. First time we met. Very nice guy to hang with. We smoked some nice sticks and went to a local b&m.

Ok guys we are ready to put this together soon. I was thinking of the following areas.

Burlington (JR's?)
Statesville (JR's)
Winston Salem (Fox and the Hound (Pipes etc.)
Greensboro (Churchills Cigar Bar *expensive* http://www.hemingwaysdowntown.com/
Greensboro Four Seanons Hotel Cigar Bar

Any other suggestion?

RJT


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I vote for the first three locations. Thanks for the education today.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am hoping to come down to NC next month. I need to scout housing down there. My house up here is going on the market soon. I am hoping to be living down there by this fall.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Geeezzz, How did I miss this thread? Work as been getting in my way of reading CS. I'm in for a NC herf! Have cigars will travel. Any one the list is acceptable.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

We are going to try to do this on a Saturday either later this month or some time next month. Please give feedback as to a date. Location looks like Fox and Hound Winston Salem, and maybe a trip to JR's in Statesville also. RJT


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I am up for any day I think. You know how that goes. Let decide on a date asap so we can all block it out on our schedules.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Will sandwiches be served? I vote for Burlington/August; or

the NCRadio proposal-by-link Sept. macro-herf with juding event, if any, round about Rocky Mount, which may be too far for many of you but may not.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

My only conflict would be Sept 9th, due my uncle's wedding.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Will sandwiches be served?


Come on Dan you know there called sam'iches from where we're brung up. I'm partial to a good ole sink sam'ich. You know a mater sam'ich that's so juicy that you have to eat it over the sink.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

:dr w/ Miracle Whip? NC Miracle Whip herf?


----------



## wolfeng (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi folks!

I'm a newbie from Raleigh (Where Barney goes to party!)
I might be able to carve out some time for a herf!

mike


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

C'mon RJT - you started this thread; it's time for you to herd cats. Looks like a healthy herf in the works. NC is a great venue with options on beach, mountains or piedmont all with good access for SC, TN and VA gorillas. NC may turn out to be *the* place to nuggle down and light up a fattie on the east coast.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Back to the top. Lets pick a day. For those going, what day works best: Friday, Saturday, or Sunday? Saturday and Sunday work great for me. Either saturday night or Sunday all day. Also, depending on the total number of people coming, maybe we can do a cookout at my house. Let me know.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

motownflip said:


> Back to the top. Lets pick a day. For those going, what day works best: Friday, Saturday, or Sunday? Saturday and Sunday work great for me. Either saturday night or Sunday all day. Also, depending on the total number of people coming, maybe we can do a cookout at my house. Let me know.


Did you follow the link I gave in the last post? There is one scheduled.  Although, I doubt I'll be able to make it. Sorry Mr. Mad!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Did you follow the link I gave in the last post? There is one scheduled.  Although, I doubt I'll be able to make it. Sorry Mr. Mad!
> 
> :ms NCRM


All are welcome to the herf card judging herf, but I am first to say Rocky Mount is not very central to this mob. I'm game for the threadmasters pick - Sat. is my usual best.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I would not be able to go to one in the Rock Mt area. My wife is preganant and I need to stay somewhat close by. If we are wanting to be able to drink and eat and hang out I would suggest Winston Salem at the Fox and Hound. 

Saturday works for me. You guys give me a little more feed back and we can get this up and running. If the herf is large enough I can supply us with some cigars and door prizes that I was going to use for another event. I would want the herf to be atleast 20 to 30 people to use the stuff I have. 

Either way we can have a great time no matter how many show up. You guys figure out a good time and date and I will put it together. 

I can also do Myrtle Beach if people would want to do that. RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

W/S w/ enuff lead time - good by me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok I know Winston Salem is good for 3 of us. Next is to pick a date. Someone give me some idea on a date. Most anytime is good for me. RJT


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Winston is good with me. Currently, my only conflict is sept 9th due to me being the best man in my uncle's wedding. But if that date works out to be the best with the majority, then I'll surely see ya'll at the next gathering.

Something sort of fitting to smoke tobacco in Winston-Salem even though we prefer the non-ground up type.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

And day is good for me. The sooner, the better.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

wij said:


> Winston is good with me. Currently, my only conflict is sept 9th due to me being the best man in my uncle's wedding. But if that date works out to be the best with the majority, then I'll surely see ya'll at the next gathering.
> 
> Something sort of fitting to smoke tobacco in Winston-Salem even though we prefer the non-ground up type.


I hope you come WIJ - I'm bringing you a little surprise. Some you can put on a


doily.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

How about Sept.16th. Or we can go for the 23rd to give a few others some time to get on board and come. RJT


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

so far i'm open both dates RJT


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe either date works for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> How about Sept.16th. Or we can go for the 23rd to give a few others some time to get on board and come. RJT


23rd woot!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

23rd sounds good to me. RJT


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

N.C. Herf set for Sept. 23rd

Sign up now!!!!

Winston Salem N.C.

Fox and Hound off Stradford rd.

Start around 6:00 pm


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm in, too. I'll have my people contact your people.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP 

Sign up guys......RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

23rd September - I'll be there (or I'll be square).

Winston-Salem - Thruway Mall, 367 Lower Mall(336)722-6000 - is this the place?

Thruway Mall (exit off business I-40, Knollwood Ave.) towards Stratford Road. I think that the original Krispy Kreme #1 is right across Stratford Road from the Thruway Mall, by the way, for those who honor carbs.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> 23rd September - I'll be there (or I'll be square).
> 
> Winston-Salem - Thruway Mall, 367 Lower Mall(336)722-6000 - is this the place?
> 
> Thruway Mall (exit off business I-40, Knollwood Ave.) towards Stratford Road. I think that the original Krispy Kreme #1 is right across Stratford Road from the Thruway Mall, by the way, for those who honor carbs.


Yes that is the place. Glad you are comming along. RJT


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

yes yes yes i'm coming.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I cruised Fox & Hound (Raleigh, not Winston Salem) today - good call for a venue.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I cruised Fox & Hound (Raleigh, not Winston Salem) today - good call for a venue.


Never been to the one in Raleigh but I am sure they are close to the same. Cigar friendly and even sell a few cigars. Hope to see alot of guys their. Dont forget about Mcranies event comming up also. I will be their along with a few others. Last year I heard they had around 300 people. Lets all plan on figuring out how to get all the CS guys to meet up at that event too. Somehow so we will know who each of us are. RJT

CHECK IT OUT HERE!!!1

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31278


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP...Come on guys who all is comming down for this? Robert


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I confirm. Is that it? Am I smoking alone? Heck - I can do that in the garage.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm there!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

If I didn't confirm already..... I'm IN!!! Next weekend!!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bumpit.

*W'j, R'j, Mo, Ro & M'o *

*This is the deal?*
*Winston? *
*Fox & Hound? *
*Sat, 23 September? *
*6:00pm?*

*See you all there.*


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> N.C. Herf set for Sept. 23rd
> 
> Sign up now!!!!
> 
> ...


A REMINDER!!!

Ok who is comming????? RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bad news..... I will not be able to attend this herf. I found out today I have to go to a birthday for a friend of mine. Let me know if any one wants to reschedule. Thanks, RJT


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

I still up for going but i'm also fairly free to adjust the date as need be. What do ya'll think?

Root


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Root said:


> I still up for going but i'm also fairly free to adjust the date as need be. What do ya'll think?
> 
> Root


I'm of the same opinion as Root


----------



## FranktheTank (Jun 12, 2006)

I get up to winston about every other weekend. I would like to stop in if it is rescheduled.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

It is up to you guys.If you want to reschedule we can do that or still have it. RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm useless for rescheduling in 2006. My weekends are pretty well booked for the year between trade shows, familiy stuff, holidays, etc..

I can still nip over to Fox&Hound in Winston on Saturday, as scheduled, if I'm not smoking alone - otherwise late January or February is looking better for me. 

(If the herf is officially down the toobs for the 23rd, I still have the day free and gas in the motorcycle for whoever wants to lay about in Winston, Raleigh or Rocky Mount and smoke fat cigars and drink spirits or iced tea. pm me - whatever.)


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Whatever everyone wants to do is fine with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Well as it seems we are waiting for the other shoe to drop so i'll jump in and have my say.. I got this weekend free, i got permission from the wife to go, i didn't catch what my now 1 year old daugther was trying to give me for her birthday, i would really like to finally meet some gorillas, and so at 6pm in Winston at the Fox & Hound i'll be there as the big guy with a beard and a lime green shirt on looking quite lost. Find me and we shall have a NC herf.

Till then my brothers of the leaf

James


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be there a bit early (on two wheels, if it isn't raining) and will leave before it gets too late.

I'll be the one saying, "WIJ? WIJ? You here, WIJ? You bring some *pods*, WIJ? Who is gonna gimme a big fat cigar to smoke? WIJ?"

So, everyone is coming to the dance but the guy who invited us, right? :r Stuff happens - enjoy the birthday party and we'll report back to you on Sunday, right?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'll be there a bit early (on two wheels, if it isn't raining) and will leave before it gets too late.


I didn't realize that you got the training wheels taken off. Good for you.



Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'll be the one saying, "WIJ? WIJ? You here, WIJ? You bring some *pods*, WIJ? Who is gonna gimme a big fat cigar to smoke? WIJ?"


Bring pods??? I wouldn't break out the good stuff for your uneducated coffee palate just couldn't appreciate it.

I wish I could find one of those exploding cigars like in the 3 stooges shows... humm...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

wij said:


> ... I wish I could find one of those exploding cigars like in the 3 stooges shows... humm...


Now I know what you're getting for Christmas. :r

(thanks, C'fishM2)


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

What time is everyone getting to Fox and Hound? I don't get off work til around 6:30. Someone PM their cell phone number so I can call you after I get off work. Thanks.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I B there tween 5:00 and 6:00. Will have cigar.

I mean, I'll have a cigar.
Will has a poddie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

on my way

root


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy Wa!

Oh what a time was had here in the tarheel state last night. Generous gorillas, fine cigars, and drinks that flowed like rocks through a pipe(read: sux e service) I would like humbly thank all the gorillas for making my first herf one to remember. Mr MaDuroo (Dan) thank you for all the wonderful cigars, i look forward to smoking that Opus x in time, and also thank you for the drinks and dinner. I must say Dan, the La Aurora 100 Anos was the best cigar i've had in some time. Wij ( William) thank you for my first Party Short and the fine evening even if you are a poddie person. Motownflip( Brian) thank you for the Trinidad Robusto Extradr <= this is what Dan looked like before smoking his), i shall find the time to give a detailed review after this budding head cold leaves and also thank you for sharing your wife with us, the whole Michigan connection was crazy small world stuff. UFC was very nice and very brutal for as much as i could stay and watch, thanks for preserving our table.

Again i was humbled to sit at a table of such fine BOTL + one part time SOTL (now with her own cutter) that i wish i could have brought something to share that didn't pale in comparison to what was laid before my eyes. Alas I am forever in dept to you fine gentlemen. Looking forward to the next time .

James

[Pic=Mo,Mr Moo, and Wij]


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Root said:


> Holy Wa!
> 
> i shall find the time to give a detailed review after this budding head cold leaves and also thank you for sharing your wife with us, the whole Michigan connection was crazy small world stuff. UFC was very nice and very brutal for as much as i could stay and watch, thanks for preserving our table.
> 
> ...


Sharing my wife!!! You weren't supposed to tell everyone!!!! It was a great time. I'm glad you guys made it to winston, and I can't wait to do it again. (Not sharing my wife tho.)lol


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Root said:


> Holy Wa!
> 
> Oh what a time was had here in the tarheel state last night. Generous gorillas, fine cigars, and drinks that flowed like rocks through a pipe(read: sux e service) I would like humbly thank all the gorillas for making my first herf one to remember. Mr MaDuroo (Dan) thank you for all the wonderful cigars, i look forward to smoking that Opus x in time, and also thank you for the drinks and dinner. I must say Dan, the La Aurora 100 Anos was the best cigar i've had in some time. Wij ( William) thank you for my first Party Short and the fine evening even if you are a poddie person. Motownflip( Brian) thank you for the Trinidad Robusto Extradr <= this is what Dan looked like before smoking his), i shall find the time to give a detailed review after this budding head cold leaves and also thank you for sharing your wife with us, the whole Michigan connection was crazy small world stuff. UFC was very nice and very brutal for as much as i could stay and watch, thanks for preserving our table.
> 
> ...


I hate I could not be there. I know you guys had a great time. Looks like a great time. I hope we can put on another herf and that I can make the next one. Maybe towards Christmas we can have a herf. RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Slag Heap:










Swag Heap:

My fingernails are cracked and broken from digging through that swag heap all night. If only RJT had been able to help... thanks for setting us up. I hope you make it next time, which ought to be soon.

Bro's Mo'flip, WIJ and Root - what a great evening! Special thanks to Mrs. Mo'flip for making the greatest TTT run of all time - your own personal CS/cutter was not thanks enough for the courtesy and the pleasure of your company. All your good spirit and generousity (and the way the waitress kept scratching my arm) made for an evening to remember. 

(Might oughta have called it The Southern Michigan Herf.)


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

My wife loved that you gave her that cutter. She was bragging about it this morning.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

motownflip said:


> My wife loved that you gave her that cutter. She was bragging about it this morning.


 She's a good sport, Mo'flip. 

(Hard to find a lady who'll makes late night weekend cigar runs for a buncha guys who all need a shave. Harder still to find one who can tell a Trinidad from a hotpad.)


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man that looks like a fun time was had. As a soon to be resident and returning native son of the Tarheel state I hope to partake in the herfs up in them there hills. If I come though I am dragging CBF and NCRadioman with me!:w 

ATL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Will you be bringing your avatar and new avatar underscore along with? I think it's a tad more conservative here than you remember.

:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Will you be bringing your avatar and new avatar underscore along with? I think it's a tad more conservative here than you remember.
> 
> :r


The avatar will come me and the underscore was a gift from Kansashat. Yeah they are conservative, but you get some 'shine in 'em and they cut loose like it's Mardi Gras!

ATL


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Fellas what can I say, I enjoyed each of your company tremendously. I'd love to hang with you guys anytime. Lots of incrediable cigars, a few tall tales, and a bit of eye candy. Who whould have thought that in Winston-Salem, NC, I would be the only one who was NOT from Michigan. Go figure. 

I'd very much like to meet ATLHarp, CBF, NCRadioMan, and RJT at the next Michigan possum herf.

Again, many thanks to my CS Brothers, who each care more about giving than receiving.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

motownflip said:


> Sharing my wife!!! You weren't supposed to tell everyone!!!! It was a great time. I'm glad you guys made it to winston, and I can't wait to do it again. (Not sharing my wife tho.)lol


Good you brought your wife, because the way you were hitting on M'oo, I was beginning to wonder about you.

BTW, you've got an awesome wife who was a good sport about hanging out with us.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

wij said:


> Good you brought your wife, because the way you were hitting on M'oo, I was beginning to wonder about you.
> 
> BTW, you've got an awesome wife who was a good sport about hanging out with us.


Hey! Don't be talkin no smack about my new best friend Mo'Flip! He changed my life!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Weirder even than all the Michigan folks at the table is that two men would 
show up at a herf wearing the same green bracelets. Yer freakin me out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Hey! Don't be talkin no smack about my new best friend Mo'Flip! He changed my life!


/\
Nice photoshop, very transendent of the moment. Now only if we could have a glowing cigar and halo around your head. And don't sweat the relationship with Mo, we *all* understand, least all of us there.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I love that photoshop. You guys are too funny.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Since the recent North Carolina Amalgamated Carolina Consolidated (ACC) herf did not suck I propose getting out ahead and locking the next one down for early 2007. With other almost-local luminaries from Virginia, Maryland, Tennessee, South Carolina and Georgia in range, we might have the next best thing to being in Houghton, Michigan, for the annual Ice Festival.

I'm booked to about year end, with trade shows, weddings, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years occupying nearly all of October, November and December. Exception - herf card judging, Richmond, 7 October. Woot!

How about the quiet period after New Year but before Valentines Day?

*27 January - primary*
3 February - first alternate

*Piedmont - primary (Winston Salem, Greensboro, Raleigh)*
Coastal - alternate (Outer Banks - Manteo, Nags Head, Okracoke)
Mountains - second alternate (Boone)

I'm for 27 January, Raleigh.

Anyone else up for ACC excitement?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

You know I'm in!!! That day is open as of now. Come one come all.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

As far as I can tell, I'm in!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

As if there is any question to the matter. Open Free Willing


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Since the recent North Carolina Amalgamated Carolina Consolidated (ACC) herf did not suck I propose getting out ahead and locking the next one down for early 2007. With other almost-local luminaries from Virginia, Maryland, Tennessee, South Carolina and Georgia in range, we might have the next best thing to being in Houghton, Michigan, for the annual Ice Festival.
> 
> I'm booked to about year end, with trade shows, weddings, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years occupying nearly all of October, November and December. Exception - herf card judging, Richmond, 7 October. Woot!
> 
> ...


Found it! I guess i need to get out more. 

Besides the Herf in Winston Salem...have there been any other Herf's in the better half of the Carolina's??

Also...been seeing lots of folks from the Carolina's in some of these forums. Is there any way of identifying NC/SC posters?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

squid said:


> Is there any way of identifying NC/SC posters?


Sure. By the misppelings. :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Sure. By the misppelings. :r


ha:r ha:r ha:r


----------



## Lysander (Sep 10, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Sure. By the misppelings. :r


I resint dat remarke.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Lysander said:


> I resint dat remarke.


You qwalify for the Janurrary 2007 ACC Herf! Hope you'll sine on. 

I'm hoping that no-show feller who organized the last one is coming, too. We did have quite a few hoots last time, for a small group. :w


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'm for 27 January, Raleigh.
> 
> Anyone else up for ACC excitement?


I am putting this on my calendar! January is a pretty relaxed month for me. I should be able to make it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> I am putting this on my calendar! January is a pretty relaxed month for me. I should be able to make it.


My theory: Late January is prime herfing time. Xmas and New Year messes are about cleaned up and Valentines Day is still weeks away.

Plus you really *NEED *something cheerful to do. Carolina weather so sucks in late January what with night time lows plunging into the 40's or 50's and daytime highs barely reaching 70 degrees. Ugh. How depressing, in spite of the sunshine. It's all I can do to ride the Goldwing without a sweater under my jacket. Some days I even need liners in my gloves!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> My theory: Late January is prime herfing time. Xmas and New Year messes are about cleaned up and Valentines Day is still weeks away.
> 
> Plus you really *NEED *something cheerful to do. Carolina weather so sucks in late January what with night time lows plunging into the 40's or 50's and daytime highs barely reaching 70 degrees. Ugh. How depressing, in spite of the sunshine. It's all I can do to ride the Goldwing without a sweater under my jacket. Some days I even need liners in my gloves!


Oh, how i disdain the Carolina winter. I think i counted 34 flakes total for snow fall last winter. Give me a yooper scooper and 8 feet anyday. By the way M'oo , Houghton got 8 " last night.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Root said:


> Oh, how i disdain the Carolina winter. I think i counted 34 flakes total for snow fall last winter. Give me a yooper scooper and 8 feet anyday. By the way M'oo , Houghton got 8 " last night.


Root...kind of hard to see my Titlist on the green with more than a scooper full of snow. In fact...with 8' of snow, how the heck would I see the green??? Perhaps you meant to go to the NH Herf and not the NC Herf...what you think???


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> Oh, how i disdain the Carolina winter... By the way M'oo , Houghton got 8 " last night.


:r Poor bastids! Hee hee. They think snowmobiling is entertainment worth 8-months of the year. So, how DO you smoke a cigar when it's 11-below? Gotta love them yoopers. :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> :r Poor bastids! Hee hee. They think snowmobiling is entertainment worth 8-months of the year. So, how DO you smoke a cigar when it's 11-below? Gotta love them yoopers. :r


:r I'm not sure they can get a flame in those kind of temperatures. If they did, they'd probably have to defrost the smoke.:r


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

squid said:


> Root...kind of hard to see my Titlist on the green with more than a scooper full of snow. In fact...with 8' of snow, how the heck would I see the green??? Perhaps you meant to go to the NH Herf and not the NC Herf...what you think???


No didn't mean NH herf, just a comment on the lack of winter here, I'm from the snow capital of Ohio and went to school in the snow capital of Michigan so you see for winter to be complete i need snow, its in my blood.



Mister MaDuroo said:


> :r Poor bastids! Hee hee. They think snowmobiling is entertainment worth 8-months of the year. So, how DO you smoke a cigar when it's 11-below? Gotta love them yoopers. :r


The only reason they love snowmobiling so much is it is the fastest way between two bars in the snow. As how to smoke a cigar in 11 below, my experience has been to smoke fast fast fast, you don't have to worry about it getting to warm in that temp. Actually my own holding point for smoking was freezing and with 42 being considered a heat wave.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> ...Actually my own holding point for smoking was freezing and with 42 being considered a heat wave.


Oh ja. Stays pretty warm in dem ice-fishing sheds, eh? Forgot about that.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey....I spent 4 years in Alaska....but I sure don't miss that snow! It had a tendency to mess up my golf game (which didn't need much help to mess up).


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Oh ja. Stays pretty warm in dem ice-fishing sheds, eh? Forgot about that.


I'm not one for ice, no matter how thick (hockey being the exception) By the way Tech opens up tonight at home against Northern Michigan.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

squid said:


> Hey....I spent 4 years in Alaska....but I sure don't miss that snow! It had a tendency to mess up my golf game (which didn't need much help to mess up).


I was there for 4 as well! Anchorage from '90 - '95


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

In case anyone is interested, VOLFAN is going to be in Raleigh next week and has invited anyone that can make it to meet him at the Fox and Hound on Thursday, 26 October. 

I know some have already indicated that you'll be able to make it, much like me. Sounds like a good opportunity to light'em up! I'd love to put some faces with names on this forum.

Stop by if you're free. Just one more opportunity to smoke'em if you got'em!

VOLFAN...if you're out there...was a time set for this?


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Squid.
I know we have already talked about this but I thought I might post it for all to see. I am in !!!! I will see ya at 6:00 PM.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Never one to confuse things, but Volfan (a Volunteer) decided to call a Carolina Herf in the "Everything but Cigars" forum at http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38209

I guess we should keep the herf discussion here, which makes more sense. Volfan is normally pretty methodical, but he had those aged VSG's on his mind and I think he got a little wild.

So it is Thursday - Raleigh Fox & Hound, North Hills Mall off Six Forks Road (off I-440) 6:00 - 9:00pm flexible

Root - absolutely
Mo'flip - maybe
Mrs. Mo'flip - no word
Squid - probably
Volfan - holding down the Big Easy
Mister M'oo - if the medication doesn't run out
RolinRandy - sounds better organized than all the rest of us put together (welcome bro.)


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Never one to confuse things, but Volfan (a Volunteer) decided to call a Carolina Herf in the "Everything but Cigars" forum at http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38209
> 
> I guess we should keep the herf discussion here, which makes more sense. Volfan is normally pretty methodical, but he had those aged VSG's on his mind and I think he got a little wild.
> 
> ...


Mister M'oo and BOTL....

Looking better for me to absolutely confirm being there. Appears the closing will have to take place next week. Unless something out of the blue comes up....I'M IN! Should be there bout 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

squid said:


> Mister M'oo and BOTL....
> 
> Looking better for me to absolutely confirm being there. Appears the closing will have to take place next week. Unless something out of the blue comes up....I'M IN! Should be there bout 6:00 p.m.


Squid - !
Root - !
M'oo - !
RolinRandy - !
Mo'flip(s) - ?
Volfan - X

Anyone else coming by?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Squid - !
> Root - !
> M'oo - !
> RolinRandy - !
> ...


I should be heading out of Fayetteville in the next 30 minutes....bound for Raleigh. Looking forward to meeting you guys! :z


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

5:00 pm - :z


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Just got home. Had a blast. I'm sure there are pics to come. It was nice meeting Squid and RolinRandy. And of course it's always good to see Maduroo and Root. I heard a about a herf in January..... Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Volfan you didn't miss much    No really sorry you could make it thanks for calling the gorillas together.

Gentlemen it was a pleasure to be within your company. T'was a very good time.

M'oo hope the back is as well in the morning as it was tonight.

Root


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Scottie - we missed you and kept a chair open with all respect to absent brothers. Rolinrandy, Squid, Root, Mo'flip and I agreed it was best not to tell you what was in the box, tho.

Enjoyed the evening gents, except for Volfans absence and the Detroit Tigers part; Root - the green tea was just right to smooth the throat when I got home. 










See you'all in late January - somewhere.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Gentlemen --- and you to Mr. M'oo  , a very fine evening it was. Nice to associate the names now with the faces, finally!

Scottie (Volfan)....of course, we do owe it all to you for calling this evening together. A grand ol' time was held in your absence. Anytime you want to call another herf together for those that will be there...will be most appreciated. Out of respect, we'll continue to leave a chair empty in your honor!  

Great smokes, fine tasting beer, and kindred souls to share it with made for a great evening! I look forward to January.....have car, will travel! Just tell me where this roadshow is moving to next. :z :z :z 

Off for a weekend to Hilton Head....hopefully they have WIFI!


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Good morning guys,

I don't know if I just jumped in at a good time here on CS or if this place is just really really cool! I had a short but GREAT time last night. It was great to meet some guys on the same slope that I am starting to fall down. I wanted to say thanks again for the gifted cigars . I will write my reviews (as required) but being new they will probably not be great. I am looking forward to the next time we can all get together!!!! If anybody wants ot get together before Jan. you can count me in!

Randy


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> ...I am looking forward to the next time we can all get together!!!! If anybody wants ot get together before Jan. you can count me in!
> 
> Randy


Sounds like a fanatic. He'll fit right in. :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a awsome time was had by all. I hope it was'nt as loud as Richmond


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Looks like a awsome time was had by all. I hope it was'nt as loud as Richmond


The bad new - Yeah, it was. I'm burned out on F&H ambient soubnd level

The good news - Mo'flip hit me withy a PartiShort, It cured lower back pain.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm just glad I can help!!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

You fella's are makin' me so jealous. I wish I could have been there. I just couldn't swing that drive on a Thurs night. January is the next gathering of the dixie cgar clan??? That long, huh.


----------

